# i got my new Beretta Tomcat back after shipping in the one with a cracked frame..



## notLefty (Jul 6, 2012)

i told them i wanted to upgrade to an Inox.. they didn't notify it's status before mailing. i just got it delivered UPS.

it is a DAAxxxxxxx Serial Number. black, it doesn't feel right, it is NOT finished off, sharp edges. the trigger is as hard to pull as my FEG PA-63, i find all the grinding and rasping as i pull the trigger back a bit concerning. it definitely is still weird even with pulling the trigger with the hammer back. if i was shopping for a gun and felt that trigger pull, they couldn't give it to me. but they did.. the old Tomcat was smother, just right, like it had been designed and made right, even tho it wasn't' i've been look'n around for some info on fixing trigger pull. i fixed up my FEG PA-63 9x18 with some new springs, it is Sweet, except the clips won't stay in.. and no i don't hit the release with my thumb.. after i fired the first clip in it my hand hurt so bad i put it away. it even quit "Kick'n" my wrist up 12-14 inches, now the recoil is a reasonable lift. i hope there is something i can do with this new Tomcat they sent me. it was obviously a quick and Very Dirty fix, probably told the engineer they need to re-plan it by noon, after their first break. 

i am really disappointed with Beretta. I'm keep'n the 9mm 92 i love that gun.. but i will never get another Beretta, there is too much competition out there. i got the Tomcat because i only have one hand, the flip up barrel was an alternative to rack'n a slide. the 92 has right and left safetys, i can pull that slide back with my hook. now i'm thinking i should just get a gun with a higher volume clip, bigger bore that handles +P a shoulder holster. i have a CCP and need one where i live.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Tomcat has a lot of problems. The regulars at the Beretta Forum website typically agree that Beretta should really discontinue this gun. Admittedly, some people DO like theirs... But the slide and frame cracking issue is really ridiculous... And, the changes that have been made to the design to combat these issues do not seem to have slowed these issues down much.

I once got a 92 with a terrible trigger pull. I had an extra hammer, and just swapped the hammer out - trigger pull GREATLY improved. 

Anyway - if you know how, can you disassemble some of the internals and polish the working surfaces of the hammer? It might help a bit. I can take apart a 92 easily, but never tried to take a Tomcat apart before, so I can't offer help in that regard


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont know how you feel about glock but they have an accessary that might interest you.The company is called Brass Stacker and manufactures a ring for racking the slide.Just thought I would share with you.


----------



## notLefty (Jul 6, 2012)

the trigger pull on the new Tomcat is 23 Pounds.!! i contacted Beretta and they said it was within the acceptable range and it would smooth out. when i start squeezing the trigger it gets to about all i can do then it slips a little, then i start increasing the pressure again and it slips a little more..etc etc till the hammer falls. 4 pulls and i have had it.. my hand hurts.. I'm 63 and one handed, i don't know how i could hit a target with all the contortions i have to go through to set this thing off. i feel like I've been robbed with my own gun. the other Tomcat was really nice to shoot, it felt good in the hand. this thing doesn't feel good in the hand it's edges are not soft they are sharp., the trigger travel with the hammer down is flat amazingly long and very hard. i think i will work on my Makarov P-63's clip problem resolved and carry that.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> The Tomcat has a lot of problems. The regulars at the Beretta Forum website typically agree that Beretta should really discontinue this gun. Admittedly, some people DO like theirs... But the slide and frame cracking issue is really ridiculous... And, the changes that have been made to the design to combat these issues do not seem to have slowed these issues down much.
> 
> I once got a 92 with a terrible trigger pull. I had an extra hammer, and just swapped the hammer out - trigger pull GREATLY improved.
> 
> Anyway - if you know how, can you disassemble some of the internals and polish the working surfaces of the hammer? It might help a bit. I can take apart a 92 easily, but never tried to take a Tomcat apart before, so I can't offer help in that regard


Yeah, they changed it by beefing up the slide, that's for sure. The frame? I don't know. The slide most certainly looks beefier than the old one I had.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they made this change, but its still happening to many with the replaced gun.

Most people now are taking the replacement and just selling it as new, or trading it in. Some guys have gotten more than 1 replacement.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

notLefty said:


> i told them i wanted to upgrade to an Inox.. they didn't notify it's status before mailing. i just got it delivered UPS.
> 
> it is a DAAxxxxxxx Serial Number. black, it doesn't feel right, it is NOT finished off, sharp edges. the trigger is as hard to pull as my FEG PA-63, i find all the grinding and rasping as i pull the trigger back a bit concerning. it definitely is still weird even with pulling the trigger with the hammer back. if i was shopping for a gun and felt that trigger pull, they couldn't give it to me. but they did.. the old Tomcat was smother, just right, like it had been designed and made right, even tho it wasn't' i've been look'n around for some info on fixing trigger pull. i fixed up my FEG PA-63 9x18 with some new springs, it is Sweet, except the clips won't stay in.. and no i don't hit the release with my thumb.. after i fired the first clip in it my hand hurt so bad i put it away. it even quit "Kick'n" my wrist up 12-14 inches, now the recoil is a reasonable lift. i hope there is something i can do with this new Tomcat they sent me. it was obviously a quick and Very Dirty fix, probably told the engineer they need to re-plan it by noon, after their first break.
> 
> i am really disappointed with Beretta. I'm keep'n the 9mm 92 i love that gun.. but i will never get another Beretta, there is too much competition out there. i got the Tomcat because i only have one hand, the flip up barrel was an alternative to rack'n a slide. the 92 has right and left safetys, i can pull that slide back with my hook. now i'm thinking i should just get a gun with a higher volume clip, bigger bore that handles +P a shoulder holster. i have a CCP and need one where i live.


How often did you shoot the old one that cracked, that sucks.


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

*Beretta Tomcat. 3032*

I have one that I use as a carry. Don't shoot it much, just exercise it once a month. Have my own shooting range. The one I have is the wide slide. The only problem I have is I can't find a brand on hollow point ammo that will work. Any suggestions?


----------



## exdetsgt (Jun 4, 2011)

Notlefty: My advice would be to sell it and get a Nano. Small and pocketable like like a Tomcat. Tip: leave the slide locked back for a week now and then. Makes racking the slide easier.


----------

